# Dec  3 14:23:15 localhost master[22497]: process 22536 exited, status 0



## jean (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear everyone:

why my cyrus-imapd-2.3.13 at default configuration on FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0 can not work at all

localhost# sockstat |grep cyrus         ==> so there are socket on LISTEN
cyrus    master     22497 5  dgram  -> /var/run/logpriv
cyrus    master     22497 13 tcp6   *:143                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 16 tcp4   *:143                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 19 tcp6   *:993                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 22 tcp4   *:993                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 25 tcp6   *:110                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 28 tcp4   *:110                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 31 tcp6   *:995                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 34 tcp4   *:995                 *:*
cyrus    master     22497 37 tcp6   *:2000                *:*
cyrus    master     22497 40 tcp4   *:2000                *:*
cyrus    master     22497 43 stream /var/imap/socket/lmtp
cyrus    master     22497 46 tcp4   127.0.0.1:61793       127.0.0.1:705
root     master     1158  82 stream private/old-cyrus
root     master     1158  85 stream private/cyrus


localhost# telnet localhost 143         ==> with on response
Trying ::1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.


localhost# imtest localhost             ==> with on response 

localhost# cat /var/log/debug.log
Dec  3 14:22:58 localhost master[22527]: about to exec /usr/local/cyrus/bin/ctl_cyrusdb
Dec  3 14:23:00 localhost master[22536]: about to exec /usr/local/cyrus/bin/ctl_cyrusdb
Dec  3 14:23:00 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving database file: /var/imap/annotations.db
Dec  3 14:23:01 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving log file: /var/imap/db/log.0000000001
Dec  3 14:23:05 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving log file: /var/imap/db/log.0000000001
Dec  3 14:23:08 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving database file: /var/imap/mailboxes.db
Dec  3 14:23:09 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving log file: /var/imap/db/log.0000000001
Dec  3 14:23:12 localhost ctl_cyrusdb[22536]: archiving log file: /var/imap/db/log.0000000001
Dec  3 14:23:15 localhost master[22497]: process 22536 exited, status 0


localhost# diff /usr/local/etc/imapd.conf /usr/local/share/examples/cyrus-imapd/imapd.conf
23c23
< unixhierarchysep: yes
---
> #unixhierarchysep: no
57c57
< allowplaintext: no
---
> #allowplaintext: yes
108c108
< admins: cyrus
---
> #admins: <none>
323c323
< sasl_mech_list: cram-md5 digest-md5
---
> #sasl_mech_list: cram-md5 digest-md5
407c407
< lmtpsocket: /var/imap/socket/lmtp
---
> #lmtpsocket: /var/imap/socket/lmtp


so I think  master[22497] is died, and I exec /usr/local/etc/rc.d/imapd restart  several times with the same result, by the way the cyrus-imapd has worked fine for at least one year.

I have googled everything I from the logs with no hints.
I dont know where I went wrong. I have tried csup and rebuilded all the packages

Thanks for your time, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jean (Dec 4, 2008)

tested at another machine with the same port configuration options

[X] BDB
[X] IDLED
[X] LISTEXT
[X] MURDER
[X] NETSCAPEHACK
[X] SNMP_5

the result is: 

Dec  4 10:29:16 fle master[75313]: process 75341 exited, status 0
Dec  4 10:29:17 fle master[75343]: about to exec /usr/local/cyrus/bin/imapd
Dec  4 10:29:17 fle imap[75343]: executed
Dec  4 10:29:17 fle imap[75343]: accepted connection
Dec  4 10:29:35 fle imap[75343]: accepted connection
Dec  4 10:29:35 fle imtest: DIGEST-MD5 client step 2
Dec  4 10:29:36 fle imtest: DIGEST-MD5 client step 2
Dec  4 10:30:29 fle imap[75343]: accepted connection

it means successful, but why the original machine can not work at all?


----------

